# Home depot beauty



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

This display at the end of their aisle was amazing.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh man.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

you should have hidden a buisness card on the display .... lol jk jk


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

tims007 said:


> you should have hidden a buisness card on the display .... lol jk jk


I give cards out all the time there right after the employee gives the worst advice to a customer. If I put it there they might think I did it.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Careful now, mustn't upset the sponsors :laughing:


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Careful now, mustn't upset the sponsors :laughing:


No upsetting them, this will drive the ads. Not sure how to take a screen shot but right now all adds are Home Cheapo. :laughing:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Another quality install by the Home Depot...."providing you with a quality handyman with 3 competitive bids...red beacon, that's the power of the Home Depot"


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Careful now, mustn't upset the sponsors :laughing:


I do the same thing every time I see a Home Advisor add.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> i do the same thing every time i see a home advisor add.


roflmfao...


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Ha ha


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

The hack pic montage from the PZ files


----------

